# Bone Meal



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm browsing zooplus to get some natural treats for the pups and I've come across 'Grau bone meal' to supplement raw feeding. I feed Eden kibble Eden Holistic Pet Foods and then they usually get a small meal of raw mince at night (turkey, beef, pork or lamb). I used to feed Mylo different types of meat but he tends to choke on pieces of it and Willow wont eat the bone in stuff like chicken wings or legs and they're a nightmare trying to get them to stick to their own, so that's why I feed only mince now. 

As some of you know Mylo has some tummy issues (which, touch wood have been a lot better lately) but I wondered if adding this Bone Meal (Grau Bone Meal: Great Deals on Dog Supplements at zooplus) might firm up his stools or whether it might be too much calcium for them? So, I thought I would consult all you fantastic knowledgable people! 

Thanks in advance for any help xox


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry I'm no help. Have you tried giving pumpkin for the tummy issues. Can't you do a raw like ZP that has the bone, organs & meat already in it?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They used to be on ZP but I think it was too rich for Mylo's tummy. He does better on this one but we still do have intermittent loose stools.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would be very wary of adding calcium supplements to a complete diet, especially with growing puppies. Over-supplementing calcium can do a lot of harm to a growing skeleton. I have no experience of this particular one though. If any of mine get loose stools I just throw them a frozen chicken wing tip that I have dipped in tree bark powder.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Also bone meal is SUPER DOOPER high protein which I would be very wary of.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My personal opinion also is that if Mylo is getting a commercial kibble along with his raw tidbits I don't think the loose stool is a calcium deficiency. My vet doesn't believe that our dogs need as much calcium as we sometimes tend to give and like Stella said too much can sometimes be detrimental. I would also try the pumpkin like Lisa said and see if that might firm things up.


----------

